# Penn 500 jigmaster replacement?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using a Jigmaster 500 for a few years now, my favorite trigger/mingo reel. Problem is, I'm wearing out the gears about every other year. The reel is fished heavily each fishing trip. 

Is there another reel the general size of the 500 that is tougher? Any possibility of upgraded gears?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a couple 505HS’s that I’ve fishes the past 20+ years, never had any gear issues with either. I only run 30# mono on them though.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There are aftermarket SS gear sets for those reels. I have 4 fully customized Jiggy’s in different widths. I may still have some SS gear sets. Ill check tomorrow. Shoot me a text sometime tomorrow 712-1650. I also have a 5 stack of Carbontex drags replacing the stock 3 drag washers. 

The stock 500 has a max drag of maybe 10lbs. The bronze main gear just wont take it.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Is there another reel the general size of the 500 that is tougher?


There's a bunch of those out there. I've got an Avett JX teamed up with a Shimano Trevala jigging rod that's light as a feather and tough as nails. With 28 pounds of drag it has handled some really big fish very nicely too. A lot more pricey than the Jigmaster but by the time you do all the upgrades you're in the same ball park.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't like a lever drag for bottom fishing. Set it and forget it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Jigmasters*

Keith also has build some of the small Shimano's with one-piece aluminum frames. The Triton series was very underused and underrated IMO. You should go by Keith's and look at those JigMaster's and small Shimano's. The new Fathom Star is an amazing reel also!


----------



## LBGman (Nov 23, 2018)

Ocean Master said:


> There are aftermarket SS gear sets for those reels. I have 4 fully customized Jiggy’s in different widths. I may still have some SS gear sets. Ill check tomorrow. Shoot me a text sometime tomorrow 712-1650. I also have a 5 stack of Carbontex drags replacing the stock 3 drag washers.
> 
> The stock 500 has a max drag of maybe 10lbs. The bronze main gear just wont take it.


Hi,
Could you please outline the best approach to building a custom Jigmaster 'wide frame/spool' reel. For example would you recommend the Cortez Conversions frame, or Tiburon with their side plates, and what gears should I consider using. The assembly is no problem as I service all my own reels from spinners to Penn Int.

Many thanks.


----------

